# Sean, Go by the shop, your shaft came in



## OnGrade (Aug 7, 2009)

Sean, Just letting you know incase you didnt pick it up yesterday, your shaft is came in for your rhino. I dont know why youre so worried about it coming in though-Do you really think yall will win Guns and Hoses?
HOIST THE COLORS!


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Lmao!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Hell yes! Too funny


----------



## seanmclemore (Aug 20, 2008)

laugh all u want, they were backordered untill i go out of my way to call and then POOF they are in stock and in the shop in two days...hmmm, thanks for reminding me to go pick em up tho jorday, you are a great friend...make sure you stomp the flounder and spadefish category...wouldn't want that big pretty boat to not have any stank on it come tourney time
peace out


----------



## OnGrade (Aug 7, 2009)

Im just trying to fire things up a little! I will be a flounder and spadefish killing machine!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Igot the spades all sewed up...I did a lil practice monday...








Thats right. Tasty too


----------



## spear em (Oct 4, 2007)

OnGrade said:


> Sean, Just letting you know incase you didnt pick it up yesterday, your shaft is came in for your rhino. I dont know why youre so worried about it coming in though-Do you really think yall will win Guns and Hoses?
> HOIST THE COLORS!


 
you said shaft


----------



## Warhammer (Jun 24, 2010)

Hey Clay, This aint one of those month long tournaments so those fish dont count bratha..ya'll gonna leave the dock at noon as per usual or what?


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Warhammer said:


> Hey Clay, ...ya'll gonna leave the dock at noon as per usual or what?


LMAO. :notworthy: :thumbsup:


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

We're gonna try and get out a little earlier...maybe bout 10:30 or so...haa haa.

I'll see ya at the Captains meeting tommorow night.

By the way...they showed me with a google search what warhammer means.

That is a new level of crazy


----------



## Warhammer (Jun 24, 2010)

See you there..Bring your helmet cam to the Captains meeting i'm sure it will be worth it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

OnGrade said:


> Sean, Just letting you know incase you didnt pick it up yesterday, your shaft is came in for your rhino. I dont know why youre so worried about it coming in though-Do you really think yall will win Guns and Hoses?
> HOIST THE COLORS!


Heard Sean might be needing a new shaft after this weekend's Guns & Hoses tournament. :thumbup:


----------

